# Nutri Ninja



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2016)

I had asked for the Nutribullet for my birthday..... but got the NutriNinja...  same thing..,.. Tried my first smoothie this morning and it works like a charm.. no sludgy grit... smoooooooooth.    No need to peel fruit..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

I've seen them on TV, looks like a neat little appliance to have around, especially to make healthy drinks.  I remember as a kid my father used to make cabbage juice and carrot juice in my mother's Osterizer, none of us drank the stuff, just him.  He was a smart man even back in those days. 

QS, what did you put in your smoothie?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2016)

I had Kale.. a whole apple...core and peel..  Flax... Almond Milk and 1/2 scoop whey protein.  and some Ice.. 

These are much better than Juicers.. where they just extract the juice and you throw away the fiber.. but a regular blended makes gritty sludge that for me is very unpalatable.   This is much better..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2016)

QS,  Then what happens to the fruit peels if you don't have to peel the fruit?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2016)

Falcon said:


> QS,  Then what happens to the fruit peels if you don't have to peel the fruit?



You drink them..they are pulverized so fine you cannot tell they are in the smoothie


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh.....OK.   Thanks.  I may look into buying one or the other.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2016)

Tomorrow, carrots... raw oats....an apple... who knows what else I'll throw in.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 11, 2016)

I personally prefer the more robust Nutibullet


----------



## Kadee (Jan 11, 2016)

Deleted


----------

